
Show HN: Nanr – Monetize Your Content with 1 Click Nano Donations - speels
https://nanr.io
======
sdan
I feel like I came across something similar on HN a while back. Not sure of
the name (or it could just be this).

~~~
redsolver
Maybe you mean quid.works.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19038110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19038110)

